# Ken Chung Workshop '05



## The Mark (Oct 1, 2005)

_We welcome you to join us ...

_*FALL 2005 EAST COAST WORKSHOP with KENNETH CHUNG

*_Despite referring to himself as "a humble student of Wing Chin," Kenneth Chung is one of today's most impressive exponents of the art.  Ken's interpretation of Wing Chin is both highly traditional and rare, with emphasis on sound fundamentals and development of substantial power through relaxed yet highly precise positioning and sensitivity.  You can learn more about Kenneth Chung, or the Rochester Wing Chin Student Association at these links.


_*SATURDAY WORKSHOP
**Date:*             Saturday, October 22, 2004
*Time:*             2:30 PM - 6:00 PM
*Location:       *1115 East Main Street
                      Rochester, NY 14609
MAP  - Proceed to Suite 413 for registration
*Cost:             *$70 per person after September 24
*Notes:*            Water will be provided
                      Workshop only; does _not _include weekend RECS classes with Ken

"Ken can change/improve your Wing Chin skill in just two hours. In a period of six months, your Wing Chin would not be recognizable from what is was." - Ray Van Ramadan, Victoria, British Colombia, Canada

*SATURDAY DINNER WITH KEN *[optional for all Workshop and Class participants]
*Time:             *8:00 PM
*Location:*       Cantonese House
                     (585) 272-9126
                      3159 Win ton Rd S
                      Rochester, NY 14623
MAP
*Cost:*              Participants will divide the cost of dinner (estimated at $25-$30)
*Notes:*            Following the Workshop on Saturday
                      [Workshop and Weekend Class participants welcomed]

*Other things you need to know:* 

Reservations will be taken on a first-come-first-served basis.
Tuition is non-refundable after September 24Th.
Attendance is by invitation only, with limited space for all workshop & class activities.
All registrants will be required to sign a waiver form prior to participation.
Suggested attire is comfortable workout clothing, and Jung FY slippers (if you have them).
Participants are welcome to take still photos.  Video not permitted.
Don't miss this unique opportunity to experience the hands of an incredibly skilled martial artist with over 40 years experience.

*
HOW TO REGISTER
*Please makes checks payable to:
          Kathy Jo B. Connors

Deliver in person to Kathy Jo Connors or Mark Stoddard, or mail to:
          Kathy Jo Connors
          P.O. Box 864
          Webster, NY 14580
          ATTN: FALL WORKSHOP

*CONTACTS
*rochesterwingchun@yahoo.com
(585) 671-0870 (voice mail only)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

How did this go?


----------



## The Mark (Dec 7, 2005)

The workshop was great! A lot of fun! An information overload!!

Attending were practioners of Ken's Wing Chun and from two other Wing Chun families as well as two styles of Tai Chi and Yoga. There was a group from Montreal Canada and of course locals.

Ken covered a lot of topics but mostly talked about applying Wing Chun and how it comes from the structure. It all goes back to the fundamentals. Ken is very hands on and lets everyone feel not only the incredible "heaviness" of his hands and shock or feeling his hits but the silky smoothness of his movements, how you can't find him or anything to work with even though he is scarcely a foot in front of you.

And personally I think I noticed improvement in his Wing Chun since I last saw him in June. Ken's movements were smaller and he used less energy to deliver the same power and "heaviness".

Ken took all types of questions from the attendees and is always happy to let people feel the movements applied on them. And he is very patient in coaching people through various movements and posture.

Ken also went over aspects of the wooden dummy and punchign the sand bag training. And, by request, checked the basic stance of everyone.
 I think everyone enjoyed the workshop,once again, "...thank you very much for the seminar and for the warm welcome, you offered us a great opportunity to see Ken again. We all got a lot from this..."


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah, thanks! I hope there'll be a seminar the next time I'm in Webster visiting my brother!


----------



## The Mark (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, you could just visit us when you visit your brother, seminar or no. We're usually the friendly sort.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

That's very kind, and I appreciate it! Hopefully I'll be there this summer.


----------

